# Looking for baby rat: Washington DC/VA/MD



## pseudorocknroll (Jun 3, 2011)

We'd love to adopt rather than buy if possible. Will take even if you haven't done first vet. I have experience from basically newborn up We have an amazing exotic vet!


----------



## paganratlady (Jun 11, 2011)

Get ahold of Small Angels Rescue in Frederick, MD ... www.smallangelsrescue.org ... they always have rats up for adoption and foster homes through out your area ... they will even meet you half way on some occasions ... very nice group of people, and very careful about who they adopt their animals out to ... good luck!


----------

